# whos all tryin to kill a thunderchickin with their bow?



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yesum - But season here dosent start till may 1st:sad:


----------



## Buckeye7922 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine starts April 18th..... It will be my first turkey hunting experience and im gonna try it out with my bow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go get another one with a bow, dylan if your vendetta shoots good with bh's call it good, you won't be shooting more than 25yds


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If I cant get them within 25 yds ---- They get a load of #4s from My Benelli Vinci:uzi:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I'm gonna go get another one with a bow, dylan if your vendetta shoots good with bh's call it good, you won't be shooting more than 25yds


 it will hit spot on with field points as it does with broadheads, i just want it papertuned with hunting arrows, because it will only be used for hunting after this, so it will be the last time it will be setup. so might as well get it done now.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If it puts fixed blades and field points together, don't touch a thing even if paper tune is off


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im not gunna leave it setup for fatboys for deer hunting.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im goin after one with a bow. magnus bullheads at the end of my arrow.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Found a 3 1/2 ft stump the other day that's almost 4ft in witdth so gonna try gettin by without a blind.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

with a bow? good luck with that.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it got lots of logs and brush around it and had I not been walking I prolly wouldn't have seen it


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been hunting turkeys all weekend long and have seen a few birds but I haven't been able to get close enough.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well if bowtech will hurry up then I will with or without a blind most likely no blind.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i HATE waiting on bows. i had to wait 3 months for mine...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

All the companys are behind it actually seems like march flew by!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

On saturday i went with my bow should have had a nice tom, but my arrow deflected off of some branches and missed by a mile.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ill be killing THE thunder chicken that terrorizes me at the farm but not a turkey. Its me or the bird and its 50/50


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Ill be killing THE thunder chicken that terrorizes me at the farm but not a turkey. Its me or the bird and its 50/50


chicken on the roids?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

It might be. Or maybe its just a mutation. Ill know after I perfom an autopsy. If it doesnt perform one on me first


outdoorsman3 said:


> chicken on the roids?


----------



## MC10 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll be going after longbeards for the first time with a bow this year, but not til May first! Just picked up a Field & Stream Hunter Blind from Dick's it looks like it should work out nice.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I haven't turkey hunted much. Just a couple times now and then. But this year Im going to use my bow just for the heck of it. I hope I'll finally get one!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

going to try it with my bow and the old shot gun


----------



## BOW TECH MAN (Mar 28, 2011)

Friday going to make his head fly. (I HOPE) From a blind.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i hunted them once this weekend and got within 30 yds of 6 big toms but without a blind and using a bow i just couldn't get the job done


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going to try!!


----------



## clbrown23 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am also going for a turkey this year with my bow, Mathews DXT, only using foliage and natural blinds, had a couple birds at 20 yards last year with no blind at all. Got my bow paper tuned and broadhead tuned, shooting real nice she is ready to let an arrow fly opening day, April 9th up here


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I did 1st week but we dont have enought turkeys to try it on since we are first having a problem with even getting close to them since they are henned up right now in the season.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

how about we post some pics of the bows that will be dropping the gobblers, ill get mine up in a bit.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am going to try, if the snow ever gets out of here.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> how about we post some pics of the bows that will be dropping the gobblers, ill get mine up in a bit.


I wish I could if it would hurry up and get here.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm just using the am35.. nothing fancy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well boys, season is tomorrow! wish me luck! Ill talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
Here's mine. Its the 870 wingmaster first then this bad boy next!!! Hey it's just what my grandpa said. Unless I'm with my dad.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

And if that does not work I will break out the benelli.


----------



## MC10 (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably try with the 1100 first. Haven't decided what broadheads to go with yet.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

here she is, all setup and ready to roll for saturday!!


----------

